# Toshiba HDD replacement



## IT-simon (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys, i'm getting Hard drive errors on this Toshiba E-studio 2500c.
first it was f105, then f100.

the problem i'm looking into is.. if i replace the Hard drive, how will i re-install the Operating System, i don't have the software for it.

where can i download it?

Thanks


(I took the drive out cleaned the dust off it, and ran some tests there are a few bad blocks, and two partitions are unreadable) I tried to recover the data, and that is how I got from error F105 to F100. now it shows F100 instead of F105

thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You will likely need to get the drive from Toshiba so that they can preload any files/software.


----------

